# Opening a Multi-cuisine Restaurant



## keshavbhagat (May 28, 2006)

I am opening a multi cuisine Restaurant in New Delhi in January 2007 . The restaurant will have different cuisines e.g Euoropean, Chinese Japanese, Indian, Thai, Middle Eastern and Mediteranean cusine.

The restaurant will have 350 seats and the Kitchen is Open,all the cooking stations are in the restaurant seating area .The design is being done by a leading Japanese designer "Super Potato" The area of the Restaurant is 1600 sqm

It will be a five star Restaurant and the aim is to make it in the top 20 restaurants in the world .I need the following people.

*Executive chef to co-ordinate all the below 
*
European kitchen 
Chef ………………..1 
Sous chef………..3

Chinese kitchen 
Chef ……………….1 
WOK cooks ……3 
Dimsum chef…..3

Thai kitchen 
Chef ………………1 
cooks…………… 4

Japanese kitchen 
Chef - sushi/sashimi …………………3 
Teppanyaki / Tempura / Yakitori…2 
Lebanese kitchen 
Chef ………1 
cooks …….3

Dessert kitchen 
Chef 1

Keshav Bhagat

Tel: +919810035977 
Mob: +74957645210 
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank for your post, Keshavbhagat. I'll move it to the Global Chefs' forum where it'll get the attention you're hoping for. 

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

I guess i cant really comment, but if this isnt a hotel restaurent, from what ive learnt by reading, these places are really hard to run aren't they? thats alot of micro-management you need to have and the logistics and such are gonna be really tough. Good luck though.


----------



## 604mickey (Jul 12, 2006)

Yikes dude, I agree with piracer
I have yet to hear of multi cuisen resturants running very well. Not to Mention you nearly have to be a genuis to have a mulit Cuisien resturant being able to have clear an understandable menu's an tastes that run together

On the Other hand, if you pull it off... you'd go pretty far

although if your resturants opening up that soon, you should really have most of your crew already? Other chefs that you can depend on. god knows i don't think i'd employ a sou chef i didn't know at a Resturant i was just opening up.


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

keshavbhagat said:


> I am opening a multi cuisine Restaurant in New Delhi in January 2007 . The restaurant will have different cuisines e.g Euoropean, Chinese Japanese, Indian, Thai, Middle Eastern and Mediteranean cusine.
> 
> The restaurant will have 350 seats and the Kitchen is Open,all the cooking stations are in the restaurant seating area .The design is being done by a leading Japanese designer "Super Potato" The area of the Restaurant is 1600 sqm
> 
> ...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually, I've worked in similar places, and they function fairly well. In the (formerly called Dynasty Hotel S'pore) Marriott there was a Chinese kitchen, a French kitchen, a Malaysian kitchen, the Coffee shop kitchen, and the pastry kitchen. If the Chef, the purchaser, and the bqt. sales team are strong players it works well, but if it's an all-you-can-eat variety type buffet retaurant it'll be a catastrophe.


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

true, but thats a hotel, in a hotel its kinda expected to have multi-cuisine.


----------

